# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Τεστ Προσωπικότητας (Δ)

## anasia

Τέστ Δ
Απαντήστε όσο πιο ειλικρινά και αναλυτικά μπορείτε στις ερωτήσεις:

*Σποράκια*
Είστε ένας πολύ καλός επιστήμονας και δημιουργήσατε ένα νέο είδος φυτού. Περάσατε πολλές ώρες στο εργαστήριο και τώρα αρχίσαν οι προσπάθειες σας να καρποφορού. Φυτευετε σαν τελευταία δοκιμή του φθτού σας 100 σπορους. Ποσοι σποροι φυτρώνουν?(Δώστε απάντηση απο το 1-100)

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## coma

μπορεί 15 - μπορεί 35 :P

----------


## gog_magog

100

----------


## PERDIKA

85,γιατί ίσως κάποια φυτρώσουν αργοτερα!

----------


## keep_walking

69 γιατι...εχω πονηρο μυαλο:D

----------


## Adzik

λολ..¨)
..
...20....γυρω στα 20... αλλα ειναι ολα πολυ δυνατα ....με δυνατουσ μισχουσ.... και πανεμορφα μεγαλα φυλλα...

----------


## anasia

Εξηγηση και ανάλυση

Ο αριθμός που δώσατε συνδέεται άμεσα με την εμπιστοσύνη που έχετε στον εαυτό σας. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ο επιστήμονας συμβολίζει την αυτοπεποιθηση και την αλαζονεία. Η έρημος συμβολίζει δυσκολες προκλήσεις και προξενεί αμφιβολία και αβεβαιότητα.
100-81
Ξεχειλίζεται απο αυτοπεποίθηση. Εκτός αν οι αριθμοί που δώσατε ειναι 100 και 99 τότε η αυτοπεποίθηση σας είναι κάτι που η άλλη εισπραττουν ηρεμιακαι σιγουρία κάτι που σας κάνει παντου αρχηγό. Αν οι αριθμοί σας ήταν 99 και 100 αυτό είναι μεγαλομανια.
80-61
Είστε οι συγκατημενοι αισιόδοξοι! Ελπίζετε στο καλύτερο αλλά είστε και προετοιμασμένοι και για το χειρότερο. Χάρη σε αυτή σας τη φιλοσοφημένη σταση πατάτε γερά στη γη άλλά μπορείτε να έχετε και το κεφάλι στα σύννεφα.
60-41
Έχετε μέτρια αυτοπεποίθηση. Δεν ειναι ουτε αρκετη, ούτε σταθερή. Ίσως θέλετε να είστε πάντα ο καλύτερος ή φοβάστε τις δυσκολίες που ια αντιμετωπισετε. Αν ομως πιστέψετε στον εαυτό σας, τότε θα κάνουν το ίδιο και οι άλλοι.
40-21
Δεν εμφιβάλετε τελείως για τις ικανότητας σας αλλά έχετε την τάση να υπερεκτιμάτε τις δυσκολίες. Ισως παραιτείστε εύκολα από της προσπάθεια αλλά και η απαισιοδοξία σας κάνει και τους αλλους να σας βλέπουν αρνητικα.Ο μονος τρόπος να εμπνεύσετε εμπιστοσυνη είναι να εμπιστευτείτε εσείς πρώτα τον εαυτό σας.
20-1 
ʼλλο η μετροφροσύνη και η σεμνότητα και αλλο η χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι το μοναδικο πράγμα που μπορεί πραγματικά να στηριχθεί ο άνθρωπος είναι ο εαυτος του. Στη περίπτωση που απαντήσατε ότι κανένας σπορος δεν θα φυτρωσει, δεν σας λείπει η αυτοπεποίθηση αλλά ειστε τελειομανης και αλαζόνας. Δεν μπορείτε να αντέξετε στην ιδέα ότι μπορεί να έχετε κάνει λάθος ή να έχετε άδικο. Με τον τρόπο αυτό δεν κάνετε τίποτα για να μην αποτύχετε. Οι άλλοι μπορεί να σας θεωρούν ανίκανο, εσείς όμως ξέρετε ότι στην πραγματικότητα δεν προσπαθήσατε ιδιαίτερα για οτιδήποτε.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## NATNIK

> _Originally posted by anasia_
> Τέστ Δ
> Απαντήστε όσο πιο ειλικρινά και αναλυτικά μπορείτε στις ερωτήσεις:
> 
> *Σποράκια*
> Είστε ένας πολύ καλός επιστήμονας και δημιουργήσατε ένα νέο είδος φυτού. Περάσατε πολλές ώρες στο εργαστήριο και τώρα αρχίσαν οι προσπάθειες σας να καρποφορού. Φυτευετε σαν τελευταία δοκιμή του φθτού σας 100 σπορους. Ποσοι σποροι φυτρώνουν?(Δώστε απάντηση απο το 1-100)
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!



100...

----------


## Kassi

Οι 50....Φιλιά!

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 69 γιατι...εχω πονηρο μυαλο:D


Μου άρεσε!!!

----------


## deleted_member

ΕΙΚΟΣΙΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ

----------


## iwanna25

αλλοτε 0 αλλοτε 100...
(ο πολωτικος τροπος σκεψης που λεγαμε...)

----------


## sardelitsa

Εγω θα ελεγα 5-10 πριν διαβασω τις απαντησεις, αλλα για ενα και μονο λογο: το ειδα εντελως ρεαλιστικά και σε ενα τετοιο πειραμα αυτό θα ηταν το πιο πιθανο.;)

----------


## Helena

70:P:P

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ αυτα τα τεστ εχουν πολλες προβολες παρατηρω...ο κοσμος ενδιαφερεται να κανει τεστ προσωπικοτητας.
Πιστευεται πραγματικα σε αυτα τα τεστ ή απλως χαβαλεδιαζεται μαζι τους.
Γιατι πραγματι ακουω κατι κουφα οπως σχεδιασε μου αυτο στο χαρτι...ποια ειναι τα αγαπημενα σου χρωματα και διαφορα αλλα τεστακια που κανουν...εχουν πραγματι καποια ισχυ ή ειναι απλως τροπος αλληλεπιδρασης με τον ψυχοθεραπευτη δια μεσου της συζητησης περι του τεστ ωστε να φανει κατι?

----------


## Dalia

Εμένα πάντως μ\'αρέσουν τα τεστ.Και πιστεύω ότι μπορούν να δείξουν πράγματα για την προσωπικότητα.Τώρα,για τις ζωγραφιές που βάζουν κάποιοι ψυχολόγοι να κάνεις,επειδή μου έχει τύχει παλιότερα να μου πει ψυχολόγος να ζωγραφίσω,να κάνω με πηλό κλπ,δεν μου άρεσε και πολύ αυτό.Ψιλονευρίαζα.Σκεφτόμο υν \"εγώ έχω τον πόνο μου,δεν μου πάει τίποτα καλά στη ζωή μου κι εσύ με βάζεις να ζωγραφίσω?\"...Αλλά για να το κάνουν κάτι θα βλέπουν,δεν μπορεί.

----------


## keep_walking

Πιστευω οτι βαζουν ενα τεστ πχ σχεδιασε μου κατι οποτε εσυ αρχιζεις και μιλας...το εκανα ετσι γιατι μπλα..μπλα..μπλα ή σε ρωταει ο ψυχοθεραπευτης γιατι το εκανες ετσι αυτο οποτε εσυ αρχιζεις μπλα μπλα μπλα καπως ετσι τα σκεφτομαι τα τεστ.
Το να σου λεει το τελευταιο που ακουσα σχεδιασε μου ενα ανθρωπακι με κυκλους,τριγωνα,τετραγωνα μονο και να περιμενει να δει κατι απο αυτο μου φαινεται τρελλο...απλως στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ο ασθενης που ξερω πεταχτηκε να δωσει την εξηγηση...α ξερω τι θελετε να δειτε αυτο και αυτο...ναι του λεει αυτη πως το καταλαβες?
Μπορει να κανω και λαθος.
Βεβαια τα τεστ ερωταπαντησεων ειναι ουσιαστικα αλλα κατι αλλα τεστ δεν νομιζω...

----------


## Dalia

Ναι κι εγώ τα τεστ με τις ερωτήσεις τα βρίσκω πιο χρήσιμα.
Εμένα μου είχε τύχει να με βάλει κάποια ψυχολόγος να ζωγραφίσω κατι και δεν σχολίασε τίποτα.Εμεινα με την απορία...
Αλλη φορά με είχε βάλει να ζωγραφίσω τον εαυτό μου και εκανε κάποια σχόλια π.χ για το ποιο σημείο του χαρτιού επέλεξα να ζωγραφίσω,ποια χρώματα κλπ. Δεν μου φάνηκε ότι είχε κανένα νόημα αυτό.

----------


## Kassi

Χαχα...Έχουν πλάκα αυτά που λέτε.....Λοιπόν ένα τεστ με τετράγωνα, τρίγωνα κ κύκλους μου το έκανε ένας φίλος....και είχαν να κάνουν, δεν θυμάμαι ποιο σχετιζόταν με τι, με την σεξουαλικότητα,την λογική και το συναίσθημα..Έπιασα 50% συναίσθημα,40% σεξουαλικότητα και νομίζω 10% λογική...Χαχα...Μου φάνηκε πλακατζίδικο και εν μέρει έπεφτε μέσα.....Ο φίλος για παράδειγμα που ήταν \"ξενέρωτος\"-ψυχρός τη σεξουαλικότητά του την είχε στον βυθό και υπερίσχυε η λογική...Οπότε πάνω κάτω έπεφταν μέσα...
Τώρα ψιλοθυμήθηκα το τεστ η ερώτηση ήταν \"Ζωγραφίστε έναν άνθρωπο με δέκα σχήματα χρησιμοποιώντας τετράγωνα,τρίγωνα και κύκλους\"......

----------


## Kassi

Η καινούρια θέλει λέει να της ξαναπληρώσω λεφτά για καινούριο τέστ..Της λέω μανίτσα εσύ δεν χαμπάριασες περί τίνος πρόκειμαι;;;Το τεστ περιμένεις;Μα μου σου του τα τεστ είναι εργαλεία του θεραπευτή και τέτοια....
Θα τρέχω πάλι για το ασυνείδητο..Τις προάλλες έκανα ένα με σχεδιάκια....Ποιό σχέδιο λείπει και εκτός ότι με έβγαλε άτομο ανώτερης ευφυΐας δεν μου εξήγησε τα ασυνείδητα για τα οποία έγινε το τεστ..Ε,ρε μας δουλεύουν..Στο καινούριο τεστ θα είναι παρούσα λέει και η ψυχολόγος να ρωτάει......Θα καταλήξω να καλωδιώνομαι στο τέλος.......Με σκέφτομαι με καλώδια και ένα κράνος-τρούλο στο κεφάλι με λαμπάκια....Πειραματόζωα για χάρη της επιστήμης.....Τον ιδεοψυχαναγκασμό όμως δεν μου τον λύσανε........

----------


## keep_walking

> Χαχα...Έχουν πλάκα αυτά που λέτε.....Λοιπόν ένα τεστ με τετράγωνα, τρίγωνα κ κύκλους μου το έκανε ένας φίλος....και είχαν να κάνουν, δεν θυμάμαι ποιο σχετιζόταν με τι, με την σεξουαλικότητα,την λογική και το συναίσθημα..Έπιασα 50% συναίσθημα,40% σεξουαλικότητα και νομίζω 10% λογική...Χαχα...Μου φάνηκε πλακατζίδικο και εν μέρει έπεφτε μέσα.....Ο φίλος για παράδειγμα που ήταν \"ξενέρωτος\"-ψυχρός τη σεξουαλικότητά του την είχε στον βυθό και υπερίσχυε η λογική...Οπότε πάνω κάτω έπεφταν μέσα...
> Τώρα ψιλοθυμήθηκα το τεστ η ερώτηση ήταν \"Ζωγραφίστε έναν άνθρωπο με δέκα σχήματα χρησιμοποιώντας τετράγωνα,τρίγωνα και κύκλους\"......


Χαχα ναι αυτο ειναι...μου αρεσει που η λογικη,το συναισθημα και η σεξουαλικοτητα εχουν γινει μετρησιμα μεγεθη και μαλιστα το ενα καταριπτει το αλλο δηλαδη αν εχεις πολυ λογικη τοτε εχεις λιγο συναισθημα και λιγη σεξουαλικοτητα...εμενα παντως η σεξουαλικοτητα μου βγηκε κορυφαια αλλα στο συναισθημα πατωσα...μπα μαλλον πρεπει να εισαι πολυ ψυχρος για να εισαι σεξουαλικος:P
Μα ειμαστε σοβαροι?
Lol
Παντως αν ξερετε καμμια σελιδα με πρωτοτυπα τεστακια που μετρανε χωρις μορφη ερωταπαντησεων ή μετρησεις ικανοτητων τετοια μεγεθη πειτε μου να ριξω μια ματια (σοβαρη σελιδα ε με τη βουλα ειδικων...και οχι IQ τεστ).
Θελω να με τεσταρω αν παω καλα ή χανω λαδια:P

----------


## Kassi

Εγώ σε βλέπω να τα πας καλά πάντως...Χαχα..Ωραίο αυτό με τη σεξουαλικότητά σου και το συναίσθημα...Στον φίλο μου που νομίζω βγήκε 90% λογική και 10% συναίσθημα;Του λέω η σεξουαλικότητα τίποτα;;;;;Εγώ τουλάχιστον κάπως τα μοίρασα....αλλά με έφαγε το συναίσθημα..Όσοι είναι αισθηματίες την πατάνε στη ζωή...Νομίζω τώρα ότι τα κυκλάκια ήταν συναίσθημα γιατί από αυτά έκανα πιο πολλά...Τα τρίγωνα σεξουαλικότητα και τα τετράγωνα λογική......
Δεν ξέρω σάιτ..Αλλά δεν νομίζω τα έγκυρα τα ψυχολογικά τεστ να τα βγάζουνε στο ίντερνετ..Τα κρατάνε οι κλειδοκράτορες ειδικευμένοι ψυχολόγοι....

----------


## Kassi

Κ σκέψου ότι θεωρούσα εντελώς λογικό έναν άνθρωπο να τον κάνω από κύκλους..Οβάλ πρόσωπο ,μάτια κ.τ.λ Αλλά είδα τα σχέδια των φίλων μου και ήταν εντελώς διαφορετικά....

----------


## anoiksi

Εγω θα απαντουσα 60/70, γιατι να φυτρωσουν 100 σποροι στους 100 ειναι απιθανο, αρα κατι κατι παραπανω απο τους μισους.Ολο αυτο πριν διαβασω και εγω τις απαντησεις.

ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ, ΕΧΕΙς ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ;;;

----------


## Adzik

τεστ χρωματων....

http://www.e-go.gr/contest/color/color.jsp?choice1=41352076

----------


## vince

Χιουμοριστική προσέγγιση (με references)

Με νερό θα φυτρώσουν 100 (σύμφωνα με τη φύση)
Με φάρμακο θα αρρωστήσουν 100 (σύμφωνα με τον βοτανολόγο)
Με Gatorade θα φυτρώσουν 0 (απο την ταινία Idiocracy)

Μαθηματική προσέγγιση

Επειδή υπάρχουν X παράγοντες το αποτέλεσμα Ζ εξαρτάται και απο αυτούς και απο τον επιστήμονα Υ.

----------


## Adzik

:P xexe..

----------


## vince

το τεστ με τα χρώματα μου άρεσε πιο πολύ, το συνιστώ :)

----------


## liberchild

Aπίστευτο!!! το τεστ χρωμάτων με βρήκε στο 100%. Και δεν πιστεύω σ αυτά.

----------


## keep_walking

> Πιστεύετε ότι μέσα από τις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις θα βρείτε τρυφερότητα, συντροφικότητα και ψυχική ικανοποίηση


Μπα γιατι μου βγηκε αυτο...εγω απο το αλλο φυλο θελω μονο sex:P
Α εννοει ολες τις διαπροσωπικες σχεσεις μου ξεφυγε:D

----------


## Aphelia

Αχ, Adzik, έδωσες το σύνδεσμο ενώ είχες κάνει ήδη το πρώτο μέρος οπότε τα αποτελέσματα μου βγήκαν και με τη δική σου επιρροή.

Το τεστ γράφει ότι θα γίνει 2 φορές.
Να και ο κανονικός σύνδεσμος.
http://www.e-go.gr/contest/color/color.jsp

Ωραίο ήταν πάντως. Το έκανα μερικές φορές και σκεφτόμουνα ότι να ότι και να βάλω όλες οι ερμηνείες μου ταιριάζουν. Όταν όμως έβαλα τη σειρά των χρωμάτων που δε μου αρέσει είδα ότι δε μου ταιριάζουν όλες οι ερμηνείες τελικά.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πιστεύετε ότι μέσα από τις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις θα βρείτε τρυφερότητα, συντροφικότητα και ψυχική ικανοποίηση
> 
> 
> Μπα γιατι μου βγηκε αυτο...εγω απο το αλλο φυλο θελω μονο sex:P
> Α εννοει ολες τις διαπροσωπικες σχεσεις μου ξεφυγε:D


Για κάνε μια παραίνεση στο τεστ....Μα κι εσύ μόνο σεΧΧ!!!!!Το λες δηλαδή και το φωνάζεις.......
Δεν πιστεύω σε τεστ χρωμάτων...Αυτό που με έπιασε 100% ήταν το Ροσά...Αν και μουντζουροκαφετζοκατάστασ η το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα..Αξίζει τα Ευρά.......και λένε πως σε αυτό το τεστ δεν μπορεί να συμμετάσχει η συνείδηση οπότε βγαίνει ανεμπόδιστα ο πραγματικός σου εαυτός.....

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πιστεύετε ότι μέσα από τις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις θα βρείτε τρυφερότητα, συντροφικότητα και ψυχική ικανοποίηση
> 
> 
> Μπα γιατι μου βγηκε αυτο...εγω απο το αλλο φυλο θελω μονο sex:P
> Α εννοει ολες τις διαπροσωπικες σχεσεις μου ξεφυγε:D


Μάλλον επειδή η Άντζικ έδωσε το δεσμό ενώ είχε κάνει μια φορά το τεστ...Χαχα και εμένα στην αρχή ψυχική ισορροπία και ανάγκη μου βγήκε..Ας είναι καλά η Άντα.....αλλά το επανέλαβα!!!!!Να γιατί θες μόνο σεΧΧ!!!

----------


## Adzik

ax signomi.........για την κατα λαθοσ παραπλανηση..:P

----------


## Helena

Η γνώμη των άλλων για το άτομό σας είναι αυτό που μετρά περισσότερο στη ζωή σας. Έχετε ανάγκη να σας εκτιμούν και να σας θαυμάζουν. Είστε υπερ-ευαίσθητοι και πληγώνεστε όταν σας αγνοούν ή δεν σας προσέχουν όσο θα θέλατε. --------------afth eimai egw nai----------

Πρόθυμα συμμετέχετε σε πράγματα που διεγείρουν τις αισθήσεις. Θέλετε να απολαμβάνετε τις χαρές της ζωής και των αισθήσεων.------------------xmmmmm-------------------------

Επιλέγετε το σύντροφό σας με αυστηρά κριτήρια και ψάχνετε απεγνωσμένα την τέλεια ερωτική επαφή.--------------------------wx wx kai pou na to eblepe kapoios allos afto xexexe mas ekapse to test :P ----------


Θέλετε να ξεπεράσετε το αίσθημα κενού και το χάσμα που σας απομακρύνει από τους άλλους. Πιστεύετε πως η ζωή έχει πολλά να σας προσφέρει, αλλά για να πετύχετε πρέπει να αξιολογήσετε σωστά τις ευκαιρίες που θα σας παρουσιαστούν. Εμμένετε στους στόχους σας μέχρι τέλους. Φέρνετε εις πέρας κάθε υπόθεση με την οποία καταπιάνεστε.
----------
oh yes im a persistent and successful persona xexexe-----------


Φοβάστε ότι τα όνειρά σας θα μείνουν απραγματοποίητα. Απαιτείτε από τους άλλους να αναγνωρίσουν το δίκιο σας.Πρέπει να αγγίξετε τη σταθερότητα και να απολαύσετε τηνηρεμία για να νιώσετε πως οι στεναχώριες είναι παρελθόν και πως θα καταφέρετε ό,τι επιθυμείτε.-------afth eimai egw nai----------


καλόοοο θέλω κι άλλα τέστ :P:P:P:P

----------

